# Vaccinations for Goats and Sheep



## Ms. Research (Oct 30, 2011)

As I research the issues that will affect my future goats and sheep, not just parasites need to be thought of.   Reading many threads about goats, I keep seeing the reference to CD&T shots.  Being only familiar to dogs and their shots, I "safe searched" vaccinations for goats and sheep.  

Is this a reliable source of information?  Never knew that goats could have an overeating issue.   Also was not aware about cat diseases that could cause abortions in sheep.  Along with no rabies shots for goats or sheep.  

Appreciate the feedback.  Thanks. 




> Vaccinations for sheep and goats
> 
> Vaccinations are an integral part of a flock health management program. They provide cheap insurance against diseases that commonly affect sheep and goats.
> 
> ...


http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/flockvaccinations.html


----------



## elevan (Oct 30, 2011)

Last I knew the vaccine for footrot was not available in the US at this time.

Rabies vaccination depends on where you are and what your risk factor is.

On the CD/T - on my farm I use "Lamb Combo" that I get at my vet's office for less than $0.75 per dose, it is a combination of the CD/T and Bo-Se and is only available through a vet.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 30, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Last I knew the vaccine for footrot was not available in the US at this time.
> 
> Rabies vaccination depends on where you are and what your risk factor is.
> 
> On the CD/T - on my farm I use "Lamb Combo" that I get at my vet's office for less than $0.75 per dose, it is a combination of the CD/T and Bo-Se and is only available through a vet.


Thanks for the update on the footrot.  

Regarding your rabies vaccination statement, so there is a current vaccination for goats now?  The article states there wasn't a current vaccination but only advised to watch your cats and dogs.  

And X2 on your advise to always consult a vet before medicating.  I know there will be times I will be administering medication, but having a great Vet relationship IMHO is priceless.


----------



## elevan (Oct 30, 2011)

Depending on where you live your vet may choose to have you give a rabies vaccine off label (extra label) to your goats.  Herds(wo)man should check with their vet if they have rabies concerns.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 30, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Depending on where you live your vet may choose to have you give a rabies vaccine off label (extra label) to your goats.  Herds(wo)man should check with their vet if they have rabies concerns.


Gotcha!  Now I understand. 

Appreciate the "extra" explanation.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 30, 2011)

The footrot vaccine has been available in the US for some time now.  We used it about 10 years ago on a farm where I worked.  We had mixed results, but the cost of the vaccine outweighed any benefit, so we chose not to continue using it.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 30, 2011)

The only vaccine I give routinely is CD/T, and to answer your question about reliable info, that site is a very reliable site for good information.  I don't give the CL vaccine, because I've never seen a lump or any other signs on any of my animals, and animals who have been vaccinated will test positive. I've also never given rabies to anything but large animal livestock (horses and sometimes cattle).


----------



## elevan (Oct 30, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> The footrot vaccine has been available in the US for some time now.  We used it about 10 years ago on a farm where I worked.  We had mixed results, but the cost of the vaccine outweighed any benefit, so we chose not to continue using it.


It was just this past August that we were told it wasn't available in the US at this time  :/


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 30, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure this  is the one we used and it currently says it has been discontinued.  Wonder why.

ETA: Looks like Fusogard is available but it'd be off label for sheep and goats.


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 30, 2011)

We only vaccinate for CD/T. But I did have my vet give two ewes rabies shots when she came by to do intrastate health papers for my sheep since they were going to go to a petting zoo for a week...it wasn't required, but I figured I'd better be safe than sorry in case one of them nibbled on a little kid's finger and a mom was wondering about rabies.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 30, 2011)

Good article.   Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 30, 2011)

aggieterpkatie:   Thanks for your input on your vaccinations protocol for your flock.  Also that I found a site with good information to help me.

SheepGirl:   Sometimes "better safe than sorry" is the best way to be when dealing with the public.   For your livestock's sake.


----------



## Farmer Connie (Aug 1, 2017)

Rabies vax is only recommended if you geographical area has a recorded out break. No need to get it if the zombie blood disease is not out of control in your neck of the woods..


----------

